# Kontakt 3.5 Standalone Not Playing Nice With K3.5 Plugin



## gsilbers (Aug 7, 2009)

the issue arised when i got LASS. 

I have logic8 and use bidule standalone/adatloopback for my samples. in this bidule template i use kontakt 3.5 and load about 2gb (what i see in the kms) of mostly symphobia amd some truestrike. oh and vienna ensemble with about 8 patches. 

so i opted to load lass in a standalone k3.5 and if i load one patch its all good, but more than 3 or 4 it will stop the sound/patches of the plugin in bidule. 
this is true in the opoesite way. if i restart bidule and load my template again, the sounds in the standalone will stop. 


i have a macpro new nehelem 2.66 16gb of ram. and an rme ff800


a few others things 

when i load bidule with my template and try to quit the program, it gets stuck and crashes. so maybe its being overloaded but not sure how cause all the ram its being used is outside bidule. 

the kontakt issue doesnt arise if i load lass in logic and bidule. only standalone seems to be the problem.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 7, 2009)

Off the top of my head I'd say remove the player. You probably installed it first, right?

The new library installer won't let you install the plug-in if it sees you have K3.5 installed on your system, which is a hint that it doesn't want you to use both. My guess you used a K3.5 installer that doesn't know about the player?

There's no reason to use the player if you have the full version anyway.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 7, 2009)

ok. so just remove the player. ill give it a try

thx


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 10, 2009)

i deleted the kontakt player but still not working. 

i tried loading patches from LASS in the bidule template along the other k3.5/symphobia patches but i only can load one, when i load the next one it gets stuck. 
as in it wont load but it wont crash, it just seems its going to load the patch but never ends. i have to force quit it. 


i have about 1.56gb in the kms (uppper left corner) 

how much can u load in the kms? 

and will it matter if you load in bidule or standalone? in theory it should be the same right cause al the ram is going to the kms


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 10, 2009)

cool! so i was able to load more patches of lass in my bidule template. so about 3.5 gb 
thats violins legato a, c and full same for Vls2, viola, cello and bass.

and also added same config as above but with spicc, stacc and pizz. 

im happy except that i still get clicks and pops here and there even if i am playing one symphobia legato patch.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 11, 2009)

so any ideas why the clicks and pops? 

i have one library in one drive and the other in another drive. 

what else?


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 22, 2009)

ok so i figured out that its not a problem with kontakt standalone because the same problem occured with stormdrum w/o even loading samples. 

so im guessing it has to do with the way bidule and another audio app besides logic handle the audio engine when both are open.


----------

